# /dev/null OS X ad (not TV)



## simX (Apr 14, 2002)

I think this has been mentioned before, but here's an image of the new ad that Apple is putting in magazines.  It reads, "Sends other UNIX boxes to /dev/null."







Although it's an awesome ad, it should be targeted at WINDOWS users, not UNIX users.


----------



## dricci (Apr 14, 2002)

I agree, it's a good ad. I saw it at MacNN today.

I'm with you, though, I think money should be going towards the Windows addicted market's press. But Unix is starting to pose a threat towards Apple in some areas, so I guess it's good that they advertise on all fronts.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 14, 2002)

A few things I noticed about the ad:

There is no IE icon on the dock.
Netscape 6 is running and using 53% of the CPU (yikes!)
iTunes is running but there is no window visible, not even minimized.
There is no hard drive.  iPod and FireWire drive only.
They're running X Windows..?
PID 951 is 'Adobe Phot' -- but Photoshop is not running...

I know, I'm nitpicky.


----------



## mbuss (Apr 15, 2002)

Photoshop _is_ running. It's to the left of the Netscape icon.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 15, 2002)

Cute ad, but with crap like NetInfo and an anemic terminal, it hardly puts other Unix boxes to shame.  But as far as a whole package, they have a point.


----------



## putamare (Apr 15, 2002)

Hopefully, Apple will take a cue from MacOSX.com and drop this superfluous UNIX stuff.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 15, 2002)

Not sure exactly what you mean, but what I meant by my post was that I think it should use regular flat config files like /etc/hosts and such as opposed to NetInfo.  Plus they should update the NeXT Terminal.app.  I doubt either will happen.


----------



## Alexandert (Apr 15, 2002)

Can't find "/dev/null"


----------



## ulrik (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alexandert _
> *Can't find "/dev/null"
> 
> 
> ...



/dev/null is the "black hole" in Unix' device structure. The "data sink". If you don't care about what somebody says, you could say  "send your replies to dev/null" or something like that.


----------



## fryke (Apr 15, 2002)

Apple has noticed that Mac OS X appeals to UN*X-geeks. Coders migrate. But I think the ad is also aimed at Windows users non-the-less, mainly because of the *absence* of Windows in the ad. Indirectly, Windows users are targetted, too. Windows users know that there's this thing called UNIX, or they know there's this thing called Linux, and they know that it's much more stable than what they're using. They also know that it's a hassle to install and maintain (and work on) a Linux system. (It's not true, but 'they know'.) However, they also know that 'Macintosh' stands for the opposite. Macintosh stands for ease-of-use and beauty. Marrying this with UNIX is the best thing Apple can do in an ad. What did the ant in 'A bug's life' say? "We just walk AROUND the leaf."


----------



## hazmat (Apr 15, 2002)

frykem this a very good thing, that Apple seems to actually be embracing the UNIX side, even showing Terminal.app in an ad!  I remember last year when a lot of the discussion was how Apple did not want people using OS X as a UNIX box and such.  I think good things will come from this.


----------



## Alexandert (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *
> 
> /dev/null is the "black hole" in Unix' device structure. The "data sink". If you don't care about what somebody says, you could say  "send your replies to dev/null" or something like that. *



Send your replies to /dev/nul    



No, just kidding.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Alexandert _
> *
> 
> Send your replies to /dev/nul
> ...



Somehow, I already regret it that I helped...


----------



## Arden (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> */dev/null is the "black hole" in Unix' device structure. The "data sink". If you don't care about what somebody says, you could say  "send your replies to dev/null" or something like that. *



Sounds like the room D-16 at my school.


----------



## Arden (Feb 10, 2003)

In case you're wondering, there are as many D-16's at my school as spoons in The Matrix.  If you want to confuse someone at my school, tell him to go to room D-16.

Then laugh through the next period.


----------



## Gregita (Feb 11, 2003)

I was excited at first. I thought simX had returned. I checked the date, though, and saw it wasn't true.


----------



## Snowball (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah, where did SimX go? He was a great member.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 11, 2003)

Macfora.com.  A lot of people went there.


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Feb 11, 2003)

i was thinking the same thing, i miss trying to compete with SimX for posting the news!


----------

